
Amazon ramps hiring, opening 100k new roles - cl42
https://blog.aboutamazon.com/operations/amazon-opening-100000-new-roles
======
azhenley
Already on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22597200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22597200)

------
RickJWagner
Great news. Kudos, Amazon.

